# Before After Harry pics



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, here ya go
Can you find the Hav in the room, look close!
Notice the waves in his hair before I brushed him, and by the way, I don't like my cheap brush I bought, especially after I have read so much about the cc brush.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, those are so stinkin cute!
Carole


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

brushed out, and the before pics


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

His coat is so much like Jesse's but our brushouts don't last an hour before the waves are back. Well, they were back before he got shaved yesterday. It does the heart good to see a real, true green Irish Hav


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So cute! I'm just wild about Harry !! (that's a very old song, from my parents' era)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks great! I just love the after mowed lawn look!

Sam, I am not sure if you saw my post about my playdate, but we would love it if you guys can make it. The is a thread titled Philadelphia area playdate if you want to check it out.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Chere said:


> His coat is so much like Jesse's but our brushouts don't last an hour before the waves are back. Well, they were back before he got shaved yesterday. It does the heart good to see a real, true green Irish Hav


so what have you found to work the best on his coat, before shave of course.?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great post, I looked and looked until I saw the eyes. Thank you, you did a great job on the before and after. He looks great.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Two tone Havanese!!! LOL The after shots are beautiful, but I am glad he had so much fun getting green!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Look at how filthy he is!!! LOL I just cracked up seeing his wittle face and big eyes looking over the edge of the sink. Great pictures!!

Harry is beautiful, wavy and all brushed out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My! My! Harry cleans up very nicely! He is a nice looking Hav! Cleaned up that is.....


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Love the dirty pic! So cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Harry is so cute. I love the one of him in the sink, and he looks so handsome after his bath with his fur all combed.
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

EWWW!! I bet he was a messs!!!

He does look wonderful after his bath!! Belly rubs, HArrY!!

(I wish I had a deep sink like that one!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww..Harry looks great.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are all great photos! He's adorable.


----------

